# Opera 9.5  out now!



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2007)

*
Finally Opera 9.50 is out and here is some small description:







*










*Newest Features:*
*







Quick Find *
Have you ever forgotten the page where you found that great article or that perfect gift? When using Opera the browser remembers not only the titles and addresses, but the actual content of the Web pages you visit.

*







Opera Link*
Access your favorite Web sites everywhere! Opera Link syncs your bookmarks and Speed Dial between your computers and mobile phone. View video demo

*New browser engine*
We've made the fastest browser in the world even faster with superior support for Web standards. Opera 9.5 is quicker to start, faster at loading Web pages and better at running your favorite Web applications.
​







More than 2x faster than Opera 9.2 in rendering JavaScript and HTML







Faster handling of third party plug-ins







Much faster start up time







Superior support for Web standards
​


----------



## rangerdud105 (Jan 24, 2008)

let's all go for FF3 :up:


----------



## Sarge (Oct 25, 2002)

This is the OS my wii uses. I wish I knew how I could download flash 7.0 to watch video on my wii. Opera seems cool, pretty easy to use and not a lot of stuff you dont need taking up space. Its good for a gaming OS.


----------



## christarp (Jul 21, 2007)

I Love opera.


----------



## Jack1000 (Feb 4, 2001)

I actually uninstalled it. Not so much because I didn't like it, I did. But there were still too many compatibility issues with my Yahoo homepage and the new Yahoo Mail. Flash content is still better in Firefox, and the McAfee Site Adviser that I use for protection only works in IE and Firefox.

Opera's good. It's just not well enough supported by third party software companies and their plug ins to make it great.

Jack


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Jack1000 said:


> Opera's good. It's just not well enough supported by third party software companies and their plug ins to make it great.


I disagree with your point. I don't think third party vendor or developer support is what makes the browser good or or great or not, it's the function of the browser that makes it good or or great or not. Of course, if Opera doesn't suit your needs by all means don't use it but I think Opera 9.5 can stand on its own just as well as Firefox 3 can.

Peace...


----------



## YellerPuma (Mar 8, 2008)

christarp said:


> I Love opera.


Me too. I personalized it Just the way I wanted it.


----------

